# First Suit: Asking for critique.  ^^



## Glitch (Aug 18, 2009)

I, like many, am new to fursuiting.  For months I had been wanting one, but couldn't afford to commission, so I took a jump off the deep end and built one instead.  It is just a partial that cost around $150 and 3 weeks on-and-off to make. 







Any comments?
(My friend requested that her face be covered)
...
I just realized that my brick of a cell phone is making a huge bulge in my pocket.


----------



## InuAkiko (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow, that's really nice! Really good for being new to building. I'd love to see some more detailed shots =3


----------



## jerrymojo2 (Aug 18, 2009)

Cute!! I love the purple. Great for a first suit.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 18, 2009)

InuAkiko said:


> Wow, that's really nice! Really good for being new to building. I'd love to see some more detailed shots =3



Thanks.  :3
I have more details on my dA.  ^^

http://itachs-forever.deviantart.com

Oh the irony.
I was just giving you a nice, long post to read about making a moving jaw on your thread.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 18, 2009)

Thank you, Jerrymojo! 
*has such a poor, clichÃ© way of expressing gratitude.  D:*

My favorite color used to be blue before I made Glitch my fursona last year September, but now it has become purple.  :'D

My next task after I finish the second mask and recover from the blows to my 14-year-old budget: Build a bodysuit!!  *poses and points dramatically*


----------



## jerrymojo2 (Aug 18, 2009)

Glitch said:


> Thank you, Jerrymojo!
> *has such a poor, clichÃ© way of expressing gratitude.  D:*
> 
> My favorite color used to be blue before I made Glitch my fursona last year September, but now it has become purple.  :'D
> ...



You're very welcome :3 And good luck with the second mask and the bodysuit. My first bodysuit is all bulky and stuff xD


----------



## Keryu (Aug 18, 2009)

The only thing I say is to pull the claws up on teh feet paws ^^. Making them too low will cause them to scuff against the ground and ware them away quickly ;~;


----------



## Scout_Auxfur (Aug 18, 2009)

From a current first time in progress fursuit builder, it looks awesome! One question; how did you do the paw pads? Did you make them or order them and if so from who or how? I need to figure that out for my fursuit; right now I am thinking going with the ones off of denofwolves for like $15... Any tips?


----------



## Keryu (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm just throwing a guess out there but it looks like it would either be fleece or felt. Their both really good for paw pads but I'd go with fleece personally


----------



## Glitch (Aug 19, 2009)

Keryu said:


> The only thing I say is to pull the claws up on teh feet paws ^^. Making them too low will cause them to scuff against the ground and ware them away quickly ;~;



The claws actually aren't scuffed up much at all.  ^^


----------



## Glitch (Aug 19, 2009)

Scout_Auxfur said:


> From a current first time in progress fursuit builder, it looks awesome! One question; how did you do the paw pads? Did you make them or order them and if so from who or how? I need to figure that out for my fursuit; right now I am thinking going with the ones off of denofwolves for like $15... Any tips?



lol
My paw pads are made of kids Fun Foam.  XD
99 cents a sheet, cut them out, then glued them on.

You could also use vinyl with some backing behind it for an elevated, realistic look.  ^^

Good luck building, and thanks!


----------



## Keryu (Aug 19, 2009)

Glitch said:


> The claws actually aren't scuffed up much at all.  ^^


Well then it's perfect! >w< Great job, it really is adorable <3


----------



## Shino (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow. For a first suit, I'm really impressed. I love the color scheme too.

Keep up the good work. You just might have a place among _the_ fursuit builders.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Aug 19, 2009)

For a first timer, that's pretty awesome!


----------



## Glitch (Aug 19, 2009)

Shino said:


> Wow. For a first suit, I'm really impressed. I love the color scheme too.
> 
> Keep up the good work. You just might have a place among _the_ fursuit builders.



*squeaks and does a stupid little facial expression in glee*

_THE_ builders?!  Like Beetlecat and Beastcub?!  *faints*
I don't know; I don't have enough money until I get older and a job.  ^^;  Freshman in high school isn't really the best position for me to earn a lot save for... well, saving.  And allowance.

Thank you, greatly.  <3


----------



## TamaraRose (Aug 19, 2009)

very nice   i like..


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 19, 2009)

The eyes look a bit small and the Nose is wierd, but overall, it's a nice head.
Good Job.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 19, 2009)

The eyes are small.. Such a pain too see out of them, too.
The nose is going to stay weird because I am too lazy to reposition it a the moment.  ^^;

Thanks.  :3


----------



## Glitch (Aug 19, 2009)

@TamaraRose

Thank you.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 19, 2009)

I like it, i thinks its great


----------



## Glitch (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Aug 19, 2009)

Yeah, it's really cute. You did a great job. :3


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 19, 2009)

that's really good especially for the first go


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 20, 2009)

Glitch said:


> The eyes are small.. Such a pain too see out of them, too.
> The nose is going to stay weird because I am too lazy to reposition it a the moment.  ^^;
> 
> Thanks.  :3



Are you using Paint Palette bowls for your eyes?

The nose (From what I can tell at the angle of the images) is positioned fine, but it reminds me a bit like a ferret. :/


----------



## Glitch (Aug 20, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Are you using Paint Palette bowls for your eyes?
> 
> The nose (From what I can tell at the angle of the images) is positioned fine, but it reminds me a bit like a ferret. :/



Yes, I did on that mask.  :/  
Next mask will have eyes made from taxidermy blanks (from resin) put together to have the follow-me look and tear duct vision.  :3

As for the next nose, that is simply vinyl (with foam underneath for elevation) and it looks much, much better.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 20, 2009)

Glitch said:


> Yes, I did on that mask.  :/
> Next mask will have eyes made from taxidermy blanks (from resin) put together to have the follow-me look and tear duct vision.  :3
> 
> As for the next nose, that is simply vinyl (with foam underneath for elevation) and it looks much, much better.



If you can't find the right size resin, there is always bouncy balls. 
It gives a head a "Spark of life" feel and it has the follow me effect.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 20, 2009)

The eyes do need work. The nose, it's just not right for the head. That is what it seems like to me.

Also, did one arm come out bigger the other? If you look at one arm, the straight one the sleeves is great. Then on the other it looks bigger and baggy.

I cannot say much other than what has been said. It's a really good first attempt, but work on making the nose fit better and your eyes...


----------



## Glitch (Aug 20, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> If you can't find the right size resin, there is always bouncy balls.
> It gives a head a "Spark of life" feel and it has the follow me effect.



I'm making my own blanks.  :3
But I need to find the 2-part resin.  Any idea as to where I can find it?


----------



## Glitch (Aug 20, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> The eyes do need work. The nose, it's just not right for the head. That is what it seems like to me.
> 
> Also, did one arm come out bigger the other? If you look at one arm, the straight one the sleeves is great. Then on the other it looks bigger and baggy.
> 
> I cannot say much other than what has been said. It's a really good first attempt, but work on making the nose fit better and your eyes...



Yeah, I know tings are out of whack, and the mask bugs me.  That is why I am making another before Halloween.

Any idea where I could find 2-Part Casting Resin?

It was just the way I had the sleeve pulled on the far one.  I was tugging on it, so it slid out of position, giving it more slack and making it baggy.  ^^;


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 20, 2009)

Glitch said:


> Yeah, I know tings are out of whack, and the mask bugs me.  That is why I am making another before Halloween.
> 
> Any idea where I could find 2-Part Casting Resin?
> 
> It was just the way I had the sleeve pulled on the far one.  I was tugging on it, so it slid out of position, giving it more slack and making it baggy.  ^^;



Few first times go perfect. What matters is you learn and try again.

I would not know. We typically don't work with that kind of material.

Ah, I see. How did you have the sleeves stay up? Or did they just layer under the shirt arms? You can try sowing elastic in a circle and bunching it so it pulls it taught. Or you can run a line of elastic to one sleeves to the other so it goes behind your back under your shirt. Either way helps keep it up and create less bagginess during moving around.


----------



## Blue2k (Aug 20, 2009)

I've see a lot worse for first timers..you've got some skills there :3


----------



## Glitch (Aug 20, 2009)

Blue2k said:


> I've see a lot worse for first timers..you've got some skills there :3



Thanks from a fellow Floridian. 
Tampa.  :0


----------



## Glitch (Aug 20, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Few first times go perfect. What matters is you learn and try again.
> 
> I would not know. We typically don't work with that kind of material.
> 
> Ah, I see. How did you have the sleeves stay up? Or did they just layer under the shirt arms? You can try sowing elastic in a circle and bunching it so it pulls it taught. Or you can run a line of elastic to one sleeves to the other so it goes behind your back under your shirt. Either way helps keep it up and create less bagginess during moving around.



Actually, I have an elastic strip across my chest to connect the sleeves.  :'D  I could add one along the back as well.

The resin would be for the eyes, making my own blanks rather than purchasing them.  I'll give the AOE outlet a few miles away a shot.

I am getting geared up for building a bodysuit - digigrade and all - in about a year, once I save up again. (...and drop a few pounds)  

This suit was winged quite a bit, the only patterns I had were ones I took by measuring my arm or tracing my hand on some broadcloth.  Now that I have _some _idea on how to do this, I have a hunch that I'll be able to get much better at construction.


----------



## Karou WindStalker (Aug 21, 2009)

Quite cute, and quite good for a first attempt. ^_^


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 21, 2009)

Glitch said:


> Actually, I have an elastic strip across my chest to connect the sleeves.  :'D  I could add one along the back as well.
> 
> The resin would be for the eyes, making my own blanks rather than purchasing them.  I'll give the AOE outlet a few miles away a shot.
> 
> ...



Ah okay.

I think it would be a bit impractical to add one to the back because it could complicate getting them on and off.

As for the resin, I don't know much. You might try contacting Beetlecat and see if she has any advice.

As for Digitigrade...we have not done that yet. We've done our own legs, but I have to make Digitigrade legs for my personal suit. So I cannot offer much on how to do that.

Well, sometimes you can get away with winging it. The more you do your research the more successful you become in getting things to go right. Measuring your arm though, that's standard really for making stuff like that. Although if you do a duck tape dummy of yourself it'll make doing the body a lot easier when you ove on to trying that.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 21, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Ah okay.
> 
> I think it would be a bit impractical to add one to the back because it could complicate getting them on and off.
> 
> ...



Good point.

I don't know about making contact,
Something about you guys (being the big name builders and whatnot) makes me feel somewhat unworthy of speaking in the face of such skill.  XD

I've found many tutorials, and I will refer to those; seeing as the illusion is in the foam (no way am I building stilts) and working with foam is my stronger ability, I can imagine that I'd be able to work it out.

Hmm.  I may do a duct tape dummy after we make a cross-country move (don't want it getting crushed).  I'll follow Beetle's method with the bodysuit by finding a jumpsuit pattern.  Perfect timing with Halloween coming about; just grab one for future reference.  

I don't like winging things too often, especially when a tight budget is involved.  Besides, winging the first time is my way, but second and beyond, I need to stick to the process and nail it - no exceptions.  I guess I am a perfectionist like that.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 21, 2009)

Glitch said:


> Good point.
> 
> I don't know about making contact,
> Something about you guys (being the big name builders and whatnot) makes me feel somewhat unworthy of speaking in the face of such skill.  XD
> ...



Haha...I don't like the idea of stilts. They end up making your feet hurt in the end and you cannot wear it as long as you would doing it the other option.

Zeke and I talk about doing the pocket method where you sow pouches and stuff it.

When you do your dummy make sure the person doing the cutting has a steady hand.

Yeah when you are on a tight budget it does make more sense to have a game plan for getting it done. I personally like deviating from all usual plans sometimes because even if the entire thing is a complete failure, something good always comes from it. Some of the my best techniques came after a complete failure. I'm never satisfied with doing it one way. When I fail I tend to discover something to put into future projects that really work out.

When it comes to customers, we stick to the game plan. 
EDIT: I guess what I am saying is don't be afraid to deviate or experiment a little bit.


----------



## Shino (Aug 21, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> As for Digitigrade...we have not done that yet. We've done our own legs, but I have to make Digitigrade legs for my personal suit. So I cannot offer much on how to do that.


 I know Beastcub has more than a little experience with digitigrade, she did an awesome job with the ones on my suit. If she's not up to her ears in fursuits right now, you could probably ping her for advice.

Anywho, yeah. Great job.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Aug 21, 2009)

Great For your first fursuit ^ ^ And under the budget and time, it's even better  You might want make the eyes a little bigger, but that's just my prefference


----------



## Glitch (Aug 21, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> Great For your first fursuit ^ ^ And under the budget and time, it's even better  You might want make the eyes a little bigger, but that's just my prefference



Thanks, and yes.
The eyes are too small, and I can't see anything - I mean ANYTHING - directly in front of me.  >.>


----------



## furrniture (Aug 21, 2009)

Very very nice suit! 10/10!!!!


----------



## Glitch (Aug 21, 2009)

furrniture said:


> Very very nice suit! 10/10!!!!



Vielen Dank!

Welcome to the Forums.  ^^


----------

